#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Amazing love quotes

## bhalothiya

You hit me with the truth;but I think a bus would have hurt lessI want to be your favorite HeLlO and your hardest GoOdByESometimes I wish I could just fast forward my life to see if it was worth it all in the end...Save an Egg Crack a Smile!Everything you want..comes after you stop looking for itIt's a complicated emotion::I think I'd miss you, even if we never metHaving the love of your life break up with you and say, "We can still be friends" Is like your dog dying and your mom saying,"You can still keep it."It's NEVER a mistake to care for someone...





  Similar Threads: My Quotes... Best quotes on engineering Inspirational quotes and stories for all Amazing quotes on anger Memorable Quotes About sachin...!!!

----------

